# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  5 điều bạn cần biết để chụp ảnh đẹp hơn

## lucasyeah12345

Có nhiều người khi chơi ảnh sẽ nghĩ rằng ảnh đẹp phải mua máy thật tốt . Tuy nhiên trong nhiếp ảnh điều này là không đúng, kỹ thuật mới là quan trọng nhất. Các nhiếp ảnh gia nổi tiếng như Võ An Ninh khi còn sống , ông chỉ thường dùng một máy phim và ống kính Fix 50mm , vì thế bạn cần trau dồi kiến thức để có thể tạo nên những tác phẩm tốt nhất cho riêng mình

Điều 1 : Chọn Máy và Thiết bị Phù hợp với Phong cách Chụp của Bạn


Cân nhắc phong cách và mục đích sử dụng của bạn. Khi chọn mua máy ảnh, có thể bạn sẽ choáng ngợp với vô số tùy chọn và nhãn hiệu có mặt trên thị trường. Máy ảnh có quá nhiều tùy chọn và chức năng để liệt kê trong một bài viết. Hãy thử dùng những mẹo dưới đây.

Nếu sống ở khu vực không an ninh, đừng đi loanh quanh với một chiếc máy ảnh cao cấp có vẻ ngoài đắt tiền. Rất nhiều máy trông rất bình thường dù tốt và được trang bị chức năng vượt trội. Máy ảnh nhỏ cũng là lựa chọn không tồi trong trường hợp này.

Tránh bị chi phối bởi màu sắc. Màu sáng nổi bật quá mức và đồng thời, khi cố chụp động vật hay ở những tình huống chụp “lén lút” khác, đối tượng có thể trở nên xấu tính và chạy mất.

Kích thước, công nghệ và giá cả chưa hẳn đã là vấn đề. Không phải mọi máy ảnh rẻ tiền đều dở và cũng không hẳn mắc tiền đã là tốt. Một chiếc DLSR cỡ lớn có thể quá to và cồng kềnh cho người chụp thông thường và ngược lại, máy ảnh rẻ với chất lượng thấp sẽ chỉ cho người đó những tấm hình không rõ nét.

Mỗi máy có ưu và nhược điểm riêng. Một số quá phức tạp với nhiều chức năng bạn có thể không bao giờ dùng đến. Nếu đã có GPS ở điện thoại, bạn sẽ không cần đến hệ thống này trên máy. Nếu đã có Phần mền Chỉnh sửa Ảnh tại nhà, có thể bạn sẽ không bao giờ dùng đến bất kỳ màn che (ứng dụng hình có trên máy ảnh) nào. Hầu hết máy ảnh đều không chống nước, chống lạnh hay rơi rớt, là những điều cần cân nhắc nếu bạn thích mạo hiểm hoặc không cẩn thận.

Chọn máy ảnh có thể lấy nét dễ dàng với tỉ lệ zoom (phóng to) quang học cao, tốc độ đóng màn trập lớn, ISO (độ nhạy sáng) tốt và nhiều “chế độ” ảnh.Đừng quá lo lắng về độ phân giải MegaPixel (mp) của máy. Máy chất lượng thấp với MP cao không thể cho được tấm ảnh chất lượng như của máy chất lượng cao và MP thấp. Nhiều nhiếp ảnh gia chuyên nghiệp có được những tác phẩm xuất sắc chỉ với dòng máy cũ. 10MP trở lên là đủ để có sản phẩm chất lượng.

Chỉ quan tâm đến zoom quang học. Zoom, độ gần của vật thể trong máy, cực kỳ quan trọng trong việc ghi được hình ảnh động vật ở sở thú hay những tình huống trong thể thao. Zoom quang học duy trì độ nét của vật thể bất kể zoom gần đến mức nào. Zoom kỹ thuật số và những chức năng zoom khác làm mất sự rõ nét và làm hình bị mờ khi zoom gần.

Tốc độ đóng màn trập giới hạn khả năng bắt động (cảnh hành động). Tốc độ càng cao sẽ càng tốt cho chụp chuyển động. Tuy nhiên, với máy quay phim HD, bạn luôn có thể “lừa dối”, quay và chụp lại bằng cách sử dụng phần mềm chụp màn hình và dừng phim.

Độ nhạy sáng (ISO) cao tốt cho việc chụp ảnh trong điều kiện ánh sáng yếu và cảnh hành động. Không có ISO tốt, hình sẽ bị nhiễu với nhiều hột khi thiếu sáng. Có bao giờ bạn nhận được một mớ hỗn độn màu sắc khi zoom bức hình tuyệt đẹp trên mạng chưa? Đó là nhiễu. Tuy nhiên, nhiếp ảnh gia chuyên nghiệp luôn biết điều tiết vừa đủ sự nhiễu này để duy trì độ sắc nét trong tác phẩm.

Máy ảnh có độ nhạy cao cũng tốt cho việc chụp ảnh trong hoàn cảnh ánh sáng yếu và flash (đèn nháy) bị cấm hoặc không được khuyến khích sử dụng, chẳng hạn như ở bể cá công cộng, những nơi có cảnh nền phát sáng hoặc phản quang, cảnh đêm hay buổi hòa nhạc.

Thận trọng khi chọn máy có chế độ lấy nét tự động! Là một trong những điều phiền muộn của máy ảnh chất lượng thấp, chức năng này có thể làm tốn nhiều thời gian và gây khó chịu khi khiến bạn bỏ lỡ một phô ảnh hoàn hảo hay làm cạn pin. Điều này có nghĩa là máy sẽ tự lấy nét, liên tục tự điều chỉnh khiến việc chụp cảnh động như đóa hoa đung đưa trong gió hay ánh sáng nhấp nháy trở nên khó khăn. Chức năng này nên có chất lượng càng cao càng tốt và luôn có thể tắt khi cần.

Chế độ chụp của máy sẽ có ích nếu bạn chưa biết cách chỉnh để có phô ảnh hoàn hảo. Một số máy tự điều chỉnh được các thông số với Chế độ Chụp ảnh Thông minh. Bạn cũng có thể chọn lại từ màu sắc, độ nét, độ bão hòa, độ sáng đến những cảnh hành động trên Photoshop. Một khi đã quen, bạn luôn có thể tinh chỉnh theo ý muốn những chế độ chụp này.

Kiếm chân máy! Nhờ đó, máy hoàn toàn vững! Ở một vài thiết lập, đôi khi rất khó chụp đẹp bởi máy trở nên quá nhạy cảm với mọi rung động dù là nhỏ nhất và cho ra sản phẩm đáng thất vọng. Với chân đỡ, máy ảnh chất lượng thấp vẫn có thể có được những khung hình tuyệt đẹp.

Sắm phụ kiện khác như túi đựng, thẻ nhớ, pin hoặc sạc cũng như vỏ chống nước vừa vặn với máy ảnh cho những chuyến đi ẩm ướt. Đừng quên dụng cụ vệ sinh và nắp ống kính. Cũng đừng ngần ngại có nhiều hơn một máy cho mục đích sử dụng khác nhau.

Điều 2 : Hiểu Máy ảnh của Bạn



Đọc hướng dẫn sử dụng. Tìm hiểu chức năng của mỗi nút điều khiển, công tắc, nút bấm và từng mục trong trình đơn. Học cách sử dụng cơ bản như sử dụng flash (tắt, bật và tự động), phóng to và thu nhỏ, sử dụng nút chụp. Một số máy ảnh có sách hướng dẫn sử dụng cho người mới bắt đầu đi kèm và đồng thời cũng cung cấp hướng dẫn sâu hơn ở website của nhà sản xuất. Đừng lo nếu máy của bạn không có, tài liệu có thể được tìm thấy dễ dàng trên mạng.

Điều 3 : Bắt đầu



Đặt độ phân giải ở mức cao nhất để có chất lượng hình cao. Sản phẩm phân giải thấp gây khó khăn cho việc chỉnh sửa, bạn chẳng thể cắt chúng thoải mái như với phiên bản phân giải cao (và vẫn cho được kết quả in được). Nâng cấp thẻ nhớ. Nếu không muốn hoặc không thể mua thẻ nhớ mới, hãy chọn chế độ chất lượng hình “tốt” nếu có, với độ phân giải nhỏ hơn.


Nếu có, hãy bắt đầu với một trong những chế độ tự động của máy. Chế độ hữu ích nhất là “Chương trình” (Program) hay “P” ở máy SLR kỹ thuật số. Hãy bỏ qua gợi ý chỉnh tay hoàn toàn – sự phát triển của kỹ thuật lấy nét và đo sáng tự động trong năm mươi năm qua không diễn ra mà chẳng được gì. Nếu hình lấy nét hoặc phơi sáng kém, lúc này hãy bắt đầu chỉnh tay một số chức năng nhất định.

Điều 4: Tìm Cơ hội Chụp ảnh



Mang máy mọi nơi. Với máy ảnh trong tay, bạn sẽ bắt đầu cảm nhận thế giới một cách khác, luôn quan sát và tìm cơ hội để chụp những tấm ảnh tuyệt vời. Nhờ đó,chụp nhiều hơn và chụp càng nhiều, bạn càng tiến bộ. [1] Hơn nữa, khi thường xuyên chụp bạn bè và gia đình, họ sẽ làm quen với việc luôn có máy ảnh bên bạn, dần trở nên ít ngượng ngùng hơn khi được chụp. Hình của bạn sẽ tự nhiên, ít cảm giác “tạo dáng” hơn.

Nhớ mang pin dự phòng hoặc sạc nếu dùng máy kỹ thuật số.

Ra ngoài. Khuyến khích bản thân ra ngoài và chụp hình dưới ánh sáng tự nhiên. Làm một vài tấm ‘ngắm và chụp’ thông thường để cảm nhận được độ sáng ở những thời điểm khác nhau của ngày và đêm. Dù nhiều người cảm thấy ‘Giờ Vàng’ (hai tiếng cuối trước khi trời tắt nắng) là thời điểm tốt nhất để chụp hình, không có nghĩa chụp hình vào giữa ngày là bất khả thi. Dưới ánh nắng rực rỡ, đôi khi không gian có bóng râm mở có thể tạo nên độ sáng mềm và thu hút (đặc biệt với đối tượng là con người). Hãy ra ngoài, nhất là vào những lúc hầu hết đều đang ăn, xem ti vi hay ngủ. Ánh nắng thường quá mức hoặc không quen với nhiều người thật sự chỉ vì họ chẳng bao giờ thấy chúng!

Điều 5 : Sử dụng Máy ảnh



Đừng để ống kính bị che bởi nắp, ngón tay, dây đeo hay bất kì vật cản nào.Đúng vậy, đây là điều cơ bản, nhưng bất kỳ vật cản (thường không được để ý) nào này đều có thể phá hủy ảnh của bạn. Với máy kỹ thuật số được trang bị chế độ xem trước trực tiếp, đặc biệt là với máy ảnh SLR, lỗi này ít gặp hơn. Tuy nhiên, chúng ta vẫn vấp phải, đặc biệt là khi vội vã bắt một khung hình.

Cài đặt cân bằng trắng. Nói một cách đơn giản, mắt người tự động điều chỉnh khi nhận sáng, gần như ở bất kỳ điều kiện ánh sáng nào, trắng vẫn là trắng với chúng ta. Máy ảnh kỹ thuật số làm điều này bằng cách chuyển đổi màu theo một số cách thức nhất định.

Chẳng hạn như, dưới ánh đèn von-fram (ánh đèn dây tóc), sắc xanh được thêm để bù cho sắc đỏ trong ánh sáng. Trái lại, với ánh sáng lạnh như đèn huỳnh quang, máy ảnh sẽ chỉnh sang đỏ để bù cho màu xanh. Một số máy thậm chí còn có đồng thời chế độ von-fram (cài đặt ánh sáng trắng thuần khiết) và ánh đèn dây tóc. Thử nghiệm với từng cài đặt để xem xét kết quả và học cách tận dụng lợi thế của chúng là điều bạn nên làm.Cân bằng trắng là một trong những cài đặt quan trọng và ít được quan tâm đúng mức nhất ở máy ảnh hiện đại. Hãy học cách điều chỉnh cũng như ý nghĩa của từng cài đặt. Dưới ánh sáng tự nhiên, “Bóng râm” (hay “Mây”) là lựa chọn tốt trong hầu hết trường hợp và giúp tạo ra màu sắc ấm. Nếu kết quả quá đỏ, bạn có thể dễ dàng chỉnh sửa bằng phần mềm sau. “Tự động”, chế độ được cài đặt mặc định ở hầu hết máy ảnh, đôi khi cho kết quả tốt nhưng đôi khi cũng cho màu hơi lạnh.[2]

Cài đặt này cũng có thể được biết đến với tên gọi nhiệt độ màu.


Đặt tốc độ ISO chậm nếu điều kiện cho phép. Máy ảnh kỹ thuật số SLR thường không có vấn đề gì với điều này nhưng nó lại đặc biệt quan trọng khi sử dụng máy kỹ thuật số compact (chúng thường có cảm biến nhỏ và vì vậy, dễ bị nhiễu). Tốc độ ISO chậm hơn (số nhỏ hơn) giúp hình bớt nhiễu nhưng đồng thời, cũng khiến bạn phải để màn trập đóng mở chậm hơn, dẫn đến một số bất lợi, chẳng hạn như khả năng chụp cảnh động hạn chế. Với cảnh tĩnh và ánh sáng tốt (hoặc chủ thể đứng yên và ánh sáng yếu với sự hỗ trợ của chân máy và điều khiển từ xa), sử dụng tốc độ ISO chậm nhất mà bạn có.

----------

